# B.D. rd. 2: Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Apologies for my tardiness. Illness prevents me from stating my case fully, so, with but minutes to spare, please allow me to speak through my music.
Since in round one I concentrated on my partnership with the Maestro Segovia, I would like to point out that apart from guitar music I have also composed many other works for a wide variety of ensembles; devotees of film music will be familiar with many pieces. I hope that they have charmed countless people.
My energy is exhausted. If I am not put out of the basket, I hope to provide a fuller account in round three. Meanwhile, please indulge me this one time: choose any piece of mine, hear it twice, and ask yourself whether this sorry world can afford to lose the melodious grace and, dare I say, wit that it embodies.
Thank you.
Mario


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a little confused here. What is the meaning of B.D. rd 2?


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Balloon Debate Round 2. See the Balloon Debate thread.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Bach said:


> Balloon Debate Round 2. See the Balloon Debate thread.


OoooK,now I know you've lost the plot!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Mario! (shades of Tosca there!) Thank you for your last minute appearance. As you say, you have been ill and I hope those who vote in this round will take that into consideration. I, for one, would like to see what you have to say in round 3. 
Good luck
FC


----------

